
Joyent drops Gab's web hosting - daenz
https://twitter.com/getongab/status/1056362626077220865/photo/1
======
minimaxir
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18318788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18318788)

------
actionowl
It says right there in the truncated message from Joyent that they violated
the accdptable use policy, a policy they agreed to when they created their
account. I don’t understand why they’re surprised.

Co-location is likely a better route for someone like Gab.

~~~
tzs
It's an interesting acceptable use policy [1]. Interpreted literally, it is
breathtakingly broad to the point that it is hard to imagine a useful site
that does not violate it.

There are three categories of things that you are not to post, transmit, re-
transmit or store on or through any of their products.

1\. Material that is "in violation of any local, state, federal or non-United
States law or regulation".

2\. Material that is "threatening, obscene, indecent, defamatory or that
otherwise could adversely affect any individual, group or entity".

3\. Material that "violates the rights of any person, including rights
protected by copyright, trade secret, patent or other intellectual property or
similar laws or regulations including, but not limited to, the installation or
distribution of “pirated” or other software products that are not
appropriately licensed for use by Customer".

[1] [https://www.joyent.com/about/policies/cloud-hosting-
acceptab...](https://www.joyent.com/about/policies/cloud-hosting-acceptable-
use-policy)

------
_pmf_
The killer (Cesar, as CNN lovingly calls him, in line with their history of
making sure mass murderers become immortal) also made death threats via
Twitter:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/RochelleRitchie/status/1055867631...](https://mobile.twitter.com/RochelleRitchie/status/1055867631461416962)

Somehow I doubt hosting providers will apply the same moral standards as they
think they are doing for Gab.

~~~
hprotagonist
that’s the other guy. this article is about the pittsburgh suspect not the
florida suspect or the kentucky suspect.

it’s been a suspectful week.

------
nimbius
gab apparently hosts some rather inciteful and controversial speech. Albeit I
wonder if GNU social might be a better alternative?

paypal also severed ties...so as far as i can gather this just feels like
shooting the messenger. Hopefully this spurs gab to invest in devops. losing
your hosting provider should mean you can reload your site in a matter of
minutes anywhere else with automated toolchains and CI. I wonder why it takes
months?

------
jakelazaroff
Obligatory reminder that this has nothing to do with freedom of speech; Joyent
is a private company and may do business (or not) with whomever they choose.

~~~
_pmf_
Obligatory reminder that a private baking business may be forced to bake gay
wedding cakes and the last parr of your argument is moot.

~~~
throwaway2016a
Obligatory reminder that protected class is different than free speech and
political stance is not a protected class and sexual orientation is (or should
be depending on where you live). Your analogy is moot.

Whether you side with the baker or the wedding couple, comparing it with this
is not a valid analogy.

~~~
_pmf_
> political stance is not a protected class and sexual orientation is (or
> should be depending on where you live)

Despite what your pink haired friends might tell you, you cannot mutually
substitute "political stance" and "Christian belief", as the supreme court
confirms[0].

[0] [https://edition.cnn.com/2018/06/04/politics/masterpiece-
colo...](https://edition.cnn.com/2018/06/04/politics/masterpiece-colorado-gay-
marriage-cake-supreme-court/index.html)

